# A few trumpets finished



## TTP GC (Mar 12, 2020)

Cocoblo, redheart,marblewood,bocote,holly,gaboon ebony,cocobolo
Delrin mouth piece, eva lip stop

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 5 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Steve in VA (Mar 12, 2020)

Those look fantastic!

I'd love a tutorial on them if you're so inclined to share and have the time. 

I've got a couple of wing bones I've been holding onto with the hopes of making one. Then it would be on to figuring out how to play it well!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 12, 2020)

Impeccable line up! So many great woods! Chuck


----------



## CWS (Mar 13, 2020)

Awesome!


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 13, 2020)

That lineup is awesome but my eye keeps stopping on that holly one WOW and I'm a figured wood kinda guy!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 13, 2020)

That holly and ebony are my favorites. Nice job


----------



## myingling (Mar 13, 2020)

Nice ,, wish I could run them things I would build a few

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Mar 13, 2020)

Nice lookn trumpets. They're a little easier to run for me than a wingbone. Probably because of the air hole size. 3/32" usually, wingbones are a lot bigger. My personal challenge this year is to jake gobble one in on a wingbone!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

